# This is a giant mess....



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2022)

A turner passed away and somehow, his sister was given my name, asked if I'd be interested in all the turning stuff, quoted me a price for the whole works. There was a brand new Jet 1221VS never out of the box with a stand, another lathe, tools, blanks, kits, etc. 

While nobody ever plans to die unexpectedly, maybe consider keeping stuff organized and some sort of a note to the heirs with who to call.....

This is going to take a week to sort through all this stuf....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## djg (Jun 25, 2022)

Sorry for her loss. It's never easy to dispose of a loved one's estate. On the flip side, you've got a gold mine there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Jun 25, 2022)

I just went through the same thing about a month ago. Huge headache, good luck. I think I will have another one
soon however, as my dad is getting up there. He's got a barn full of stuff including a bridgeport mill. 
He always said that " someday this is all gonna be your"! I thought yeah, that's what I'm afraid of.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2022)

I like that incra miter sled. Was that his or yours? I've been thinking about getting one of those since my cross cut sled went with my old saw when I sold it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I like that incra miter sled. Was that his or yours? I've been thinking about getting one of those since my cross cut sled went with my old saw when I sold it.


That sled was mine, there is another incra miter guage that came from his stuff though. They're really freaking nice. Found that sled locally a while back used for a steal of a price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 25, 2022)

Schroedc said:


> That sled was mine, there is another incra miter guage that came from his stuff though. They're really freaking nice. Found that sled locally a while back used for a steal of a price.


Yup I have the miter 1000hd and it's awesome. I do want to get that sled for it, they sell it separately without the miter if you already have it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2022)

Wow. That's a ton of goodies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 26, 2022)

Colin, are you going to keep these blanks?


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 27, 2022)

Good eye @Tony I zoomed in and those are really cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 27, 2022)

Tony said:


> Colin, are you going to keep these blanks?
> View attachment 228493


Most likely on the shelf above your reach....

Reactions: Funny 10 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 28, 2022)

Tony said:


> Colin, are you going to keep these blanks?
> View attachment 228493


Under lock and key about 6 feet off the floor  there's some kits that will pair well with them, was about a dozen of those blanks in several colors.


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2022)

Schroedc said:


> Under lock and key about 6 feet off the floor  there's some kits that will pair well with them, was about a dozen of those blanks in several colors.


Ha! If you want to sell them let me know.


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 28, 2022)

Tony said:


> Ha! If you want to sell them let me know.


For pickup only tony.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Joker9 (Jun 28, 2022)

3 yearsa go a friend and turner/dealer passed and he had a 2 car garage FILLED with tools, wood, chips, tools, .............
Took a number of members 6 months to sort and sell off the items for the widow, who made out with 16k. Man that was alot of work..

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 4


----------

